

Cash Is Not King For Startups - ReTelTech
http://garry.posterous.com/cash-is-not-king-for-startups-number-of-itera

======
ReTelTech
I can't imagine there are many sucessful start-ups that didn't go through at
least a couple of iterations before landing on the ultimate model.

------
quellhorst
Oh, but if you don't have cash, then its hard to do much.

~~~
wushupork
You don't need lots of cash to do a web startup - for many anyways. What's
hard to find is the time unless you want to drop everything and focus on that.
My other main problem is finding people. It is a herculean task to find
someone willing to work on a startup and I don't even mean for equity. I can't
even find talented people who I would pay who would do work on some tasks for
my startup. Most people, really talented people, are content w/ their day job
and dont have time to humor startups.

~~~
quellhorst
I had some luck finding people overseas. The people I found in the US were
often those who I wouldn't want working for me.

------
zackattack
This is a quintessential example of why I would like to see subdomains
included in the parenthetical note beside the title. Not that the link was
bad, but I initially expected it to come from the posterous founders' blog.

